# Rare footage of "Game of Death"



## Street Brawler (Jul 10, 2006)

There is the complete version of Bruce Lee's final fights in Game of Death.
Hope that you enjoy it .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPIoXXpAwZI


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Jul 10, 2006)

Thank you, I never saw this footage.


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 10, 2006)

Cool.  Thanks for posting!


----------



## Jimi (Jul 10, 2006)

Awsome! Thanks. Peace


----------



## stickarts (Jul 10, 2006)

great! Thanks!


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 10, 2006)

You can see the same footage complete in Bruce Lee A Warrior's Journey. 

Still it's cool. The first 3/4 of the movie sucks but the minnit he enters the padgoda it's on!


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Jul 10, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> You can see the same footage complete in Bruce Lee A Warrior's Journey.


 
Very interesting piece.


----------



## Hand Sword (Jul 11, 2006)




----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 11, 2006)

Good Stuff!


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy (Jul 11, 2006)

Good Stuff.

What style was the guy wearing white?


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Jul 11, 2006)

Nevada_MO_Guy said:
			
		

> Good Stuff.
> 
> What style was the guy wearing white?


 
Hapkido


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy (Jul 12, 2006)

Kenpojujitsu3 said:
			
		

> Hapkido


Thanks for that 

He sure did a lot of throwing.


----------



## Kwai chang caine (Jul 20, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> You can see the same footage complete in Bruce Lee A Warrior's Journey.
> 
> Still it's cool. The first 3/4 of the movie sucks but the minnit he enters the padgoda it's on!



So true...and you know why? Bruce Lee died while filming The Game of Death, they actually used a cardboard cut out of a picture of Lee for a scene in the beginning of the movie. They have played this on AMC many times, but it still rocks! Thanks.


----------

